# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisarts negeert richtlijnen bij depressies en angststoornissen - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## sjamanka

Het is nog erger dan ik hier lees, ik heb gemerkt dat voor bijna elke klacht anti depressiva voorgescheven wordt en dan ook nog zonder verdere begeleiding.
Een paar voorbeelden, mij moeder kreeg voor keelklachten triptizol voorgeschreven, uiteraard zonder verdere begeleiding, bleek later keelkanker te zijn. Ik zelf heb een te snel werkende schildklier, krijg daar verder geen behandeling voor maar kan wel antidepressiva krijgen en betablokkers omdat mijn hart als gevolg van die te snelle schildklier overtoeren maakt. Ik vind dit gooien met antidepessiva door onkunde en ongeinteressereerdheid en misschien tijdgebrek levensgevaarlijk!

----------

